# Dory Got Her Hair Did



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Dory had a grooming appointment yesterday (Lucy's is next Saturday). She looks so sweet with her pink bows in her hair.











































And here's one of Lucy for good measure.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think Dory knows she is looking pretty after her grooming. Lucy just knows she is gorgeous all the time. Sweet pictures.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks. They're both divas.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I love it when they put bows in there hair!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwwww, she's really cute. Love her little bows.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

This is the first time they put bows in Dory's hair. I'm going to ask for purple next time. Her daddy likes her in deep purple. I added the bandannas today. She _still_ has the bows in her hair. 

It's funny when Lucy has bows in her hair, Dory always yanks them out, but Lucy has left Dory's alone.


----------



## aem82 (Jan 12, 2011)

They look beautiful


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

The bows are cute, but I can't get over those eyes! So gorgeous!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

MelMcGarry said:


> The bows are cute, but I can't get over those eyes! So gorgeous!!


Thank you! Her "Shelter Dog Eyes" days are long gone, I think.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She looks so cute. Lucy looks like she is saying "where are my bows?"


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She looks little the perfect little Valentine. Soooo cute !!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> She looks so cute. Lucy looks like she is saying "where are my bows?"



She's getting hers next week. I've learned not to take them to get groomed at the same time, because the people will spend more time on one dog, then the other doesn't get as good service. Last time Dory's ears were totally neglected, and they needed trimmed badly.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your girls are beautiful....I love the bows. Dory coat is so glossy.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pics! It's so hard to photograph a black coloured dog but your pics of Dory always come out fantastic! Do you have a secret? (off-camera flash, natural light, etc.?)


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Awwwwww!! I'm a sucker for bows, they are too cute! Such beautiful girlies!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww, she looks adorable. She's ready for Valentine's Day. I really love the bows!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

esSJay said:


> Great pics! It's so hard to photograph a black coloured dog but your pics of Dory always come out fantastic! Do you have a secret? (off-camera flash, natural light, etc.?)



I prefer natural light, plus sometimes using my speedlight flash to bounce a little extra light.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Adriennelane said:


> She's getting hers next week. I've learned not to take them to get groomed at the same time, because the people will spend more time on one dog, then the other doesn't get as good service. Last time Dory's ears were totally neglected, and they needed trimmed badly.


I never considered this. Good information to keep stored just in case I get two dogs that need grooming.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Your girls are so beautiful. I couldnt help but laugh when I saw the bows....so freaking cute and funny at the same time!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Jax's Mom said:


> Your girls are so beautiful. I couldnt help but laugh when I saw the bows....so freaking cute and funny at the same time!



She loved them and left them in until last night.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Dory your a doll. 

Love the bows, Kirby would never leave them in she is such a tom-boy. She loves being groomed but will run out and roll in the mud as soon as I'm done. :doh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your Divas are beautiful! My girl is such a tomboy, if she had bows in her hair they *might* last in the 10 minute car ride home from the groomers, *maybe.*

_*Muddypaws-*_my girl is the same as your Kirby.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Aw, she looks gorgeous! (And I love the bows. Too cute.)


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Your Divas are beautiful! My girl is such a tomboy, if she had bows in her hair they *might* last in the 10 minute car ride home from the groomers, *maybe.*
> 
> _*Muddypaws-*_my girl is the same as your Kirby.


LOL... and she is my "princess" too. :no:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Muddypaws said:


> LOL... and she is my "princess" too. :no:


 
My Roxy is blond also like your Kirby-if she stays clean for five minutes I consider myself lucky. My boy is red and he's more of a diva than she is any day.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

aw this makes me want a girl dog! Milo wont let me put pows in his hair!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

MilosMommy said:


> aw this makes me want a girl dog! Milo wont let me put pows in his hair!


Maybe a bow tie?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Very cute! Dory has become such a beautiful girl. I can't wait to see Lucy with her bows. Hopefully Dory will leave them alone long enough for you to get a pic.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Red, is definitely Dory's colour


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

KellyH said:


> Red, is definitely Dory's colour


She does look good in red, but also royal blue and purple. She looks great in rich colors.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Very cute! Dory has become such a beautiful girl. I can't wait to see Lucy with her bows. Hopefully Dory will leave them alone long enough for you to get a pic.



Here's a pic of Lucy with bows from a previous grooming. I've bought them bows before, but can't get them to stay in well.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

You have some very pretty girls! We especially like the additional photos on page 4. Beautiful photos!


----------

